# SFST field cards



## USM C-2

Does anyone have a copy, paper or electronic, of the SFST card we used to use? They were two sided, 3 by 5 inches, with cues and a cross-reference chart. I'd be grateful for a copy.


----------



## USM C-2

Bump. Any copies appreciated. I'll send a self-addressed, stamped envelope if they aren't pdf files.


----------



## 263FPD

USM C-4 said:


> Bump. Any copies appreciated. I'll send a self-addressed, stamped envelope if they aren't pdf files.


I am sure that if some one has some to send you, they will not be too cheap about spending the price if a stamp, brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

